
Running into a wall with Fusion 360 while building a marble machine [video] - pmarin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zL8pRDxPck
======
justinclift
Inventor is mentioned towards the end, as a potential alternative CAD package
that might not have the performance problem.

Does anyone know if Inventor would actually be better in that situation?

